# Teichwasser braun warum?



## Bubi011 (17. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Freunde Anfänger braucht Hilfe.Mein neuer Teich(Wasser wierd braun)


----------



## Dr.J (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser braun warum?*

Hallo Bubi(?),

bitte etwas mehr Info. Und ne kleine Grussformel wäre auch nicht schlecht.  Wir versuchen hier eine gewisse Form zu wahren.

Siehe hier


----------



## kwoddel (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser braun warum?*

Hallo
Manche lernen es nie!!!


----------



## karsten. (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser braun warum?*



			
				Bubi011 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde Anfänger braucht Hilfe.Mein neuer Teich(Wasser wierd braun)




Also
ich finde Da liegt soo viel drin !

_Hallo_
freundlich , offen , aufmunternd 

_Hallo Freunde_
ok. das grenzt den Kreis schon etwas ein  

_Hallo Freunde Anfänger_
das grenzt den Kreis der Angesprochenen weiter ein.... 

_braucht  _:? 

_mein neuer Teich_
Aha , haben wir uns nicht gekümmert...

20m2 Oberfläche 2000 l ......also eine ausgedehnte Flachwasserzone !  

gut es könnte am Substrat , 
am Befüll-Wasser , 
an den Einbauten,
am Eintrag liegen .
Jede Variante mit 10 Untervarianten und noch mehr Variablen .

Details wie Fütterung , Durchsatz , Filteraufbau und Größe 
Bepflanzung oder Aufbau bleiben ungenannt
ein Foto wird nicht angeboten

_Wasser wird braun _

wird wohl an den braunen Partikeln im Wasser liegen    

wiee braun  ? eine Wasserprobe vor weißem Hintergrund fotografiert
würde vielleicht jemanden zu Hilfeversuchen annimieren.

könnte man durch Kaffee-Filterpapier konzentrieren
bis man es unter der Lupe oder einem  Mikroskop eingrenzen könnte .
auch könnte man versuchen das Konzentrat dahingehend zu bestimmen
ob organisch oder mineralisch.....

oder 
einfach Lotto spielen 

Du kommst aus Leipze 
hättest Du normalerweise gute Chancen auf kompetente Hilfe
nur müsstest Du Gelegenheit geben.
Gib uns auch was , 
Vielleicht ein paar nette Fotos ?

*oder ist das doch alles nur ein Fake ?

*
Versuch,s einfach noch mal 
aber RICHTIG !

gute Besserung


----------



## Thorsten (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser braun warum?*

Hallo Frank,

manche lernen es nie, kannst Du auch nicht sagen.

Nicht in jedem Forum ist der Umgangston so hoch wie hier.

Ausserdem ist "Bubi" seit heute erst angemeldet.....



@ Bubi

Stell dich und deinen Teich mal etwas vor, ein Hallo und Tschüss wären  auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## rainthanner (18. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser braun warum?*



			
				Bubi011 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde Anfänger braucht Hilfe.Mein neuer Teich(Wasser wierd braun)


 
Hallo, 

entweder hat du einen sehr hohen Eisengehalt im Wasser, oder 
es handelt sich um Humminsäure, welche entweder durch ein Algenmittel, oder durch viel Laub eingetragen wurde. 

Da bräuchten wir nun einige Infos mehr.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## sabine71 (18. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser braun warum?*

Hallo Bubi ¿ (Ironie), 

mein Teichwasser wurde letztes Jahr im Herbst auch braun. Es lag an den Unmengen Blättern von unserer __ Birke und Buche sowie einigen kleineren Zweigen die im Wasser gelandet waren. Abhilfe schafft hier ein Laubnetz. Sollte die Färbung von Blättern her kommen wurde mir gesagt: "Abwarten und Tee trinken, Wasser wird auch wieder klar." So war es dann auch.

Ein paar mehr Details über deinen Teich wären sehr hilfreich.


Gruß

Sabine


----------



## guenter (21. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser braun warum?*

Guten Abend an alle,

mein Wasser ist sei einem 1/4 Jahr auch etwas bräunlich, aber klar.
Ich habe neuen gewaschenen Kies hinein getan, vermute das es daran liegt.
Die Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung. Fische fühlen sich wohl.

P.S. Erinnert ihr euch an den __ Goldfisch mit dem dicken Bauch?
Ich habe mich bei ihm nochmals bedankt für die Freude mit ihm und
habe ihn dann erlöst.

Arbeitet jemand mit Peroxyd? Kann man jetzt nocheinmal welches in das Wasser machen?
(Fadenalgen)

Ein schönes Wochenende

Günter


----------



## Dr.J (23. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser braun warum?*

Hallo Guenter,

das Peroxyd würde ich lassen, da es keine dauerhafte Wirkung erziehlt, sondern nur für den Moment die Fadenalgen bekämpft. Ist ähnlich wie mit all den anderen Produkten, die im Handel angeboten werden. Sorge für ausreichend Pflanzen als Nahrungskonkurrenz. 

Kleiner Tipp: Zusätzlich Äste von __ Eichen im Teich plazieren. Die Gerbsäure ist "Gift" für die Fadenalgen. Pallets aus Eichenrinden (gibt es im Handel) in kleine Säckchen (sind meist in der Packung mit dabei) in den Teich hängen, wo die Fadenalgen besonders stark wuchern.


----------



## guenter (24. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser braun warum?*

Danke Jürgen,

auch das werde ich versuchen.

Müssen die Eichenäste abgelagert sein, oder frisch geschlagen?
Die Pallets gibt es im Zoofachhandel?

Gruß
Günter


----------



## Dr.J (25. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser braun warum?*

Hallo Günter,

ich habe einfach abgebrochene Äste aus dem Wald genommen, die schon länger dort lagen. Frische müssen es nicht sein.

Die Pallets gibt es z.B. bei Dehner. Muss mal morgen abend gucken, wie die heissen.


----------



## karsten. (25. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser braun warum?*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> ......Frische müssen es nicht sein.
> 
> .........




Hallo  

im Prinzip schon .... 

*aber * 

die Gerbsäure , der wirksame Anteil , im Saft der Eiche ist wasserlöslich
entweder man nimmt frisch geschlagenes oder getrocknetes Holz

durch Regen ausgelaugtes Holz hat einen Großteil seiner Wirkung verloren
und gibt kaum noch wirksame Bestandteile an das Wasser ab. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/19
die Bretter auf den ersten  Bilder haben nie Regen gesehen 
schau mal auf dem 2. Bild , innerhalb kurzer Zeit laugt der Eichensaft aus
und färbt das Wasser braun . Dieser Vorgang ist relativ schnell vorbei.

ansonsten kann man auch Kaltwasserauszüge aus sauberen! Eichenspänen einsetzen
dabei alle anderen Parameter dabei im Auge behalten !!!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2

bei eingefahrenen und nach den "anerkannten Regeln" gebauten Teichen reichen sicher auch
die homeopatischen Absonderungen von alter Eiche .


war nicht eigentlich das braune Wasser in dem Tread das Problem ? 
jetzt sind wir aber beim absichtlichen und gezieltem Färben !
wobei das Färben nicht die einzige Wirkung der Huminsäure und der anderen Verbindungen in der Eiche sind.

mfG


----------

